# Anyone mid 30's with hypothyroidism try to conceive?



## Leikela

I am 35 with hypothyroidism. I take .75 mcg of Levoxyl a day to keep my number in the 1.2 range. Without medication I fluctuate between 4.2 and have been as high as 6.7. Obviously these numbers aren't good for pregnancy.

Has anyone here conceived taking any kind of thyroid medication? If so, how was your experience? Hubby and I are trying our first go at this and I am kind of anxious but trying to stay relaxed! Thanks for any feedback. =)


----------



## peacebaby

hi Leikela

these threads may be helpful for you:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/694661-ttc-thyroid-disease.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/your-health-wellbeing/598159-thyroid-problems.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/777128-underactive-thyroid-no-periods.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/412528-thyroid-related-infertility-again.html

I don't know much about this but i think as long you're able to keep your levels within the 1-2 range you should be ok. I've been told that you should be tested as soon as you get a BFP and then regularly throughout your pregnancy.

good luck :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Hi. 
I have had Hashimoto's hypothyroidism for over 10 years now. In that time, I've had 3 pregnancies, 3 babies, and 2 encounters with infertility.

If there is anything more specific you'd like to know, feel free to ask.

Good luck.


----------



## Leikela

Peacebaby and readyformore,

Thanks so much for the response! I will definitely check out those other threads. Readyformore, so glad you were able to have 3 kids.


----------



## readyformore

Leikela said:


> Peacebaby and readyformore,
> 
> Thanks so much for the response! I will definitely check out those other threads. Readyformore, so glad you were able to have 3 kids.

Provided you can get your TSH to a good level, it really shouldn't interfere with conception or pregnancy. My doc says he only worries when the level is higher than 6. Apparently, he sees patients frequently that are pregnant and have levels of 4. 

I try to keep mine between 1-2 while ttc, but I feel best when it is in the 2 range.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had an undiagnosed underactive thyroid and in our pre-IVF blood work, was put on 25mg; the month before, was still at 5.27 and my GP doubled me to 50mg (so level went to 2.04)-- I had a perfect 28 cycle and the next month, waited for my period to start IVF -- I got pregnant naturally and am 27wks+ at the moment with a healthy (so far!) little boy due in February -- I had been trying for over two years since a mc in August 2009 and wonder whether it was my thyroid that was the final key (I also lost 3 stone last year, quit smoking and took metformin for possible PCOS)....oh, thyroid levels checked at 8wks were normal (with meds) and again at 20wks....

best wishes

ps. was 43 when conceived/44 when I deliver! so slightly over the thread age....


----------



## Leikela

readyformore-- At my last check up, about 2 weeks ago, I was 1.2. I have been in the 1's on a steady basis now for a few months. I feel fine though. What makes you feel uncomfortable in the 1's? Jittery? Hyper? Just curious!

SabrinaKat-- Many congrats to you and your pregnancy!! It probably was your thyroid that was causing you issues in the past. I was mis-diagnosed as having PCOS because I had irregular periods and didn't get AF once for 3 months. I truly think it was my thyroid because once I first starting taking medication for my thyroid, my periods automatically became regular. Again, all the best to you and your soon to be born baby! =)


----------



## Katieg7

Leikela said:


> I am 35 with hypothyroidism. I take .75 mcg of Levoxyl a day to keep my number in the 1.2 range. Without medication I fluctuate between 4.2 and have been as high as 6.7. Obviously these numbers aren't good for pregnancy.
> 
> Has anyone here conceived taking any kind of thyroid medication? If so, how was your experience? Hubby and I are trying our first go at this and I am kind of anxious but trying to stay relaxed! Thanks for any feedback. =)

Hi...I'm 40 with hypothyroidism....I'm on .75 of synthroid. I have 3 children from a previous marriage before I had thyroid issues. I had one miscarriage the last time at 12 weeks 5 years ago and my dr thinks maybe because I needed to be on the thyroid med's and wasn't? I'm trying to have a baby with my new dh...but starting to think I'm out.. I'm 13 DPO...I tested yesterday and got a BFN on a dollarstore test. Sigh..it' just gets harder everytime I see that. I've read so many things online about if you're med's are good and you're at the right levels it shouldn't interfer with getting pregnant and your med's will have to be increased once you get pregnant. Good luck! I hope this is your month!


----------



## Leikela

Katieg7 said:


> Hi...I'm 40 with hypothyroidism....I'm on .75 of synthroid. I have 3 children from a previous marriage before I had thyroid issues. I had one miscarriage the last time at 12 weeks 5 years ago and my dr thinks maybe because I needed to be on the thyroid med's and wasn't? I'm trying to have a baby with my new dh...but starting to think I'm out.. I'm 13 DPO...I tested yesterday and got a BFN on a dollarstore test. Sigh..it' just gets harder everytime I see that. I've read so many things online about if you're med's are good and you're at the right levels it shouldn't interfer with getting pregnant and your med's will have to be increased once you get pregnant. Good luck! I hope this is your month!

Hi Katie,

Don't give up hope! Maybe you didn't ovulate when you thought you did? I would test again tomorrow just to be sure! As long as your levels are within 1-2, that should not interfere with you becoming pregnant. I think past age 35, the 20% chance of becoming pregnant lowers. Keep at it! My cousin is 39 and just had a baby and it took her a good 7 or 8 months to conceive. I am sending tons of baby dust your way!! =)

And thanks, I hope it is my month too! If not, it is back to business! LOL


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I'm 38 and suffer from hypothyroidism due to undergoing the radioactive iodine procedure for a "hot" thyroid nodule. I have been taking .50 mcg of synthroid for approximately 1.5 years and although my endocrinologist was keeping my TSH around 1.2, my bloodwork in November showed that I was up to 2.1. As someone who has had various thyroid issues over the years and done a ton of reading and research, I figured TTC was going to be a long term challenge. Having said that, a couple of weeks ago I got my very first BPF after only trying a few months. While no two bodies are the same, I firmly feel that we have to believe it is possible and not get drawn in by the sometimes negative focus of various medical literature. Relax, live healthy and try to enjoy the ride :flower:


----------



## Leikela

OvenBunWanted said:


> I'm 38 and suffer from hypothyroidism due to undergoing the radioactive iodine procedure for a "hot" thyroid nodule. I have been taking .50 mcg of synthroid for approximately 1.5 years and although my endocrinologist was keeping my TSH around 1.2, my bloodwork in November showed that I was up to 2.1. As someone who has had various thyroid issues over the years and done a ton of reading and research, I figured TTC was going to be a long term challenge. Having said that, a couple of weeks ago I got my very first BPF after only trying a few months. While no two bodies are the same, I firmly feel that we have to believe it is possible and not get drawn in by the sometimes negative focus of various medical literature. Relax, live healthy and try to enjoy the ride :flower:

Many congrats to you OvenBun! That is great news! I too am very optimistic about conceiving. I test tomorrow and if it is a BFN, then I am definitely going to buy an OPK and use that for this month. I tracked my cycle and just estimated when I would ovulate last month. I will know tomorrow though.

Best wishes to you and a happy/healthy 9 months! :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I used OPKs and temped...really helped me figure out what my body was doing. If you ever have any questions ask away as all the ladies here could put the encyclopedia business to shame :haha:


----------



## readyformore

As long as it's a stable level, I wouldn't really worry about it. 

Mine has been pretty stable for years. My endocrinologist is pretty confident that my hypothyroidism isn't contributing to my problems with infertility.

I would just make sure that you continue to keep having your levels checked. It would really stink to be ttc long term and find that your level has been off for months. Just stay on top of it.

Good luck.


----------

